# Disposable Grill



## thewoodlands (Jul 9, 2012)

Never heard of these before.

http://www.potsdamfire.org/apps/public/news/newsView.cfm?News_ID=320

zap


----------



## firebroad (Jul 9, 2012)

They are basically aluminum foil pans with a wire frame and grill.  Mr. Firebroad bought one about 30 years ago, we never had the nerve to use it, bought a hibachi after that.  They are good for camping or going to the beach, where this is allowed.
I can imagine the homeowner stradled it along the railing.  Not very clever.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 9, 2012)

We used the aluminum foil pans for holding food at party's, the use for grilling is nuts!

zap


----------



## DAKSY (Jul 9, 2012)

zap said:


> We used the aluminum foil pans for holding food at party's, the use for grilling is nuts!
> 
> zap


 
Unbelievable. On the RAILING? That same person would empty a woodstove into a cardboard box & leave it on the porch. Some people should have paid better attention to their parents, when they were told not to play with matches...


----------



## Jags (Jul 9, 2012)

The portable BBQ didn't start the porch fire.  The ding dong operator did.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 9, 2012)

"The portable BBQ didn't start the porch fire. The ding dong operator did."

Exactamundo.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 9, 2012)

when I hear the phrase "portable grille" it brings this image to mind.......and yes, if you used it on your porch, it would definately catch your house on fire!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 9, 2012)

DAKSY said:


> Unbelievable. On the RAILING? That same person would empty a woodstove into a cardboard box & leave it on the porch. Some people should have paid better attention to their parents, when they were told not to play with matches...


 
What does that comedian say, can't fix STUPID!
ap


----------



## ScotO (Jul 9, 2012)

zap said:


> What does that comedian say, can't fix STUPID!
> ap


 Gotta love Ron White!


----------

